# Issues with Buying a Popular Suit?



## mysticfyre (Nov 25, 2014)

Just curious as to how you feel about buying a popular suit/character from another suiter.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 25, 2014)

You mean liiiiike, person A has a suit and is very well known/popufur in the community? And then person B buys person A's suit/character? That kinda scenario?

I don't really feel any particular way about it. I suppose fans/friends of person A might be a little confused at seeing someone walk around as a character they know but the suit worn by someone they don't. Might have some dieharddumb creepy fans make a scene or something, but otherwise I don't really see an issue. 

If the above is not the scenario you meant, mind elaborating more so we better understand what you do mean?


----------



## Coffox (Nov 25, 2014)

Sure those scribblefox suits have quite the distinct look to them.

either its derpy-face cartoony, creepy-realistic, or just meh


~

and if someone is going to trade away a popufur suit then that is to the loss of the original owner.

Then they would practically 'mascotting' the original suit. and technically sporting someother's fursona. and the furry-hipster community would shake heads in unoriginality.


----------



## Troj (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd feel bashful about purchasing a popular or well-known suit, because I'd feel bad about taking the character away from the person who popularized them, and I'd feel some pressure to play the character as well as their creator/owner. 

Given furry drama, this may be a dumb question, but do furries commonly get pissy when their favorite popular suit gets sold to someone new who portrays the character differently?

For me, having a character change owners just feels surreal and strange. In a sense, it feels like _Invasion of the Body Snatchers,_ because the "shell" is the same, but the personality and performance of the character has changed. 

This adds an interesting and odd dynamic to friendships, because if you've essentially been friends with _both_ a person _and_ their character, there's a question as to whether you'll become friends with the character's new owner, and if you'll even be "friends" with the character now that they're being performed by a different person. I've run into this a few times.


----------



## mysticfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Troj, that's what I was thinking.  I did it- I bought a semi popular fursuiter's suit. I simply bought it because it was the first one I fell in love with and she has a lot in common with me as a person and fursuiter. I almost felt like if someone should buy it, it should be me - so the character can keep doing the same fun things she did with her old owner. I am a little nervous about cons though, people knowing that it isn't the same person inside the suit. I suppose most people would know, though- since I'm 7 inches taller...


----------



## Troj (Nov 26, 2014)

I think it's a great sign that you admire the suiter and respect the character, because that means you'll bring something wonderful, authentic, and new to that character now.

May we ask which suit?


----------



## mysticfyre (Nov 26, 2014)

Sure.  I bought Splat the Fennec fox.  She's shipping her today to me- can't wait!


----------



## Joey (Nov 26, 2014)

I remember when Mischief Makers built that one last year. It's pretty cute; congrats. How much did it set you back?


----------



## mysticfyre (Nov 27, 2014)

Quite a bit actually, but I bought all the art too and character, which is quite the collection. I've been working a lot lately so it was only a weeks worth of pay, at least!


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Nov 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeRhfmz5e37fsBofwnq-UKg 

is she owning the suit in her channel avatar?


----------



## Troj (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats. Splat is super-cute.


----------



## mysticfyre (Nov 28, 2014)

Yup, that's the one!


----------



## Whines (Dec 17, 2014)

Fennecs are automatically popular <3 ...with me anyways!

I can see why it would annoy people who are used to thinking that costume X = person Y, but I don't think that it can be a complete shocker to anyone that suits are traded or sold. People loaning heads or suits for friends to try is reasonably common.


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm so happy for you! Splat is adorable. I'm sure anyone that is a fan of the character will be happy that you are keeping her alive :3 it would be sad if no one was wearing her anymore. I think for the most part people are very accepting. I watched the video of "bieber" albino Topaz's corgi character go to a new home and it seemed like in the comments everyone was happy.


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

I've bought a popular suit. It all depends on the how the person acts after getting the suit or what there intentions are. Did they buy the suit to become popular? If that's the case then it's kinda crappy. Besides, even if lets say...Telephone sold her suit, you wouldn't get the same reactions she does. Why? Because you aren't Telephone, you can't bring that character to life like she can. I only bought a popular suit because I liked it...not because I wanted to be 'popufur"


----------

